# My First Pocket Watch Repair Planned



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I'm new to pocket watches, and a friend just handed me a non-runner to look at. He's wondering if it's worth repairing. Having seen Flexipacs piece I suppose it would be, if I fixed it myself. I just need to know how to get started by removing the crown, as there seems to be no release button as on many watch movements.

Help!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I've found you can normally take out a movement without having to remove the crown

There's this piece on U Tube which might help get you started






There are a number of videos on there which you might find helpful

Can you take some pics as you work on your watch, I love WIP's

Chris


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> I've found you can normally take out a movement without having to remove the crown
> 
> There's this piece on U Tube which might help get you started..Can you take some pics as you work on your watch, I love WIP's
> 
> Chris


Many thanks for that..cheers. I'll upload some pictures in due course. It's not a very high quality case, being plated, but it's a Dennison from the 1930s with the very same description as the aforementioned Walton. The movement is 16-jewelled, and likewise plated so I imagine of quite good quality. It seems to have a broken mainspring. It's missing a second hand and needs a new glass. The dial bears no name, but is a nice enamelled one, and uncrazed. But it's wheels are very dirty inside, so a thorough strip down and clean is in order. I think it's well worth reparing even though the value is not high, such a pity to scrap it.

More to follow..


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> I think it's well worth reparing even though the value is not high, such a pity to scrap it.
> 
> More to follow..


It's a pity more folk don't feel that way

Even good quality watches are now being scrapped for the case value so 'daily users' stand no chance if they stop working

I find 'bunnspecial' vids on U Tube very entertaining, the swearing, dropping screws on the floor, forgetting what he's done or what he's got do - I wonder if we're related?









Chris


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's well worth reparing even though the value is not high, such a pity to scrap it..
> ...


Who was it said 'some people know the price of everything, and the value of nothing'..?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

That was a handy video from YouTune Chris, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> I'm new to pocket watches, and a friend just handed me a non-runner to look at. He's wondering if it's worth repairing. Having seen Flexipacs piece I suppose it would be, if I fixed it myself. I just need to know how to get started by removing the crown, as there seems to be no release button as on many watch movements.
> 
> Help!


Right, I've stripped it down now, cleaned the bits up a bit - and discovered a wheel with a broken tooth (as well as a broken mainspring). So, I need to order parts for it, but my problem is there's no name or proper serial number as such on the movement, just the number '42' on the top plate. The other number is on the inside case - 260342, also the number 38 below and the word 'Star' above the 'Dennison'. Here's a picture:










Also, I don't know if it had an acryilic or a sapphire crystal..

What do I do next?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's a labelled pic of a movement, it may help you when checking and ordering parts










It would have had a glass crystal, here;s a bit of info' on them

Chris


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Here's a labelled pic of a movement, it may help you when checking and ordering parts
> 
> It would have had a glass crystal, here;s a bit of info' on them
> 
> Chris


That link was really brilliant, thanks! The joy of working with pocket watches is that everything is so much bigger than with a wristwatch, so one feels more confident working on them when you can see everything properly!

All I have to figure out is how to source a new third wheel when I don't even know the make?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> a6cjn said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a labelled pic of a movement, it may help you when checking and ordering parts..
> ...


Had a word with a repair man, he said it's a scrapper. So now it's on ebay for spares/repair. Anyone bid Â£2.99 (free postage!)


----------

